# 2012 hoyt carbon element specs



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Take 4-5 twists out of the buss cable, then re-sync with the control cable. This will lengthen A-A, shorten brace, lower max poundage to about 70 and shorten draw length. Most RKT/Z5 cams do run about a 1/4" long at spec.


----------



## rutcrzy98 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks hrtlnd,thats what i was thinking.did just that and got it.


----------



## rutcrzy98 (Apr 4, 2011)

hey hartland,you were help with specs,hoping you can help with paper tune issue.cant get tail left out.
set up...
dl 28.5(on draw board)
dw 65#(scale)
gt 7595 xt hunter cut 27.25 c2c
nap 2"quick spin st(vane)
gt nock(12grn)
125 tip
cs-13/16
arrow through berger,nock touch high
here is what ive tried:
lower dw
100 tip
tried yoke ,but to get it straight @ full draw top stop misses cable
rest bothe ways
verying hand and pressure.
rotating nock
get consistant .5"-1" tail left 
any ideas????up and down are perfect,just tail leftukey:


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Not knowing what you have for cam lean I will just give you my starting point for all my Hoyt's (RKT/Z5) style cams. Set centershot 3/4" or just a hair past, but not quite to 13/16. 1/16" nock high/arrow thru Berger hole. At brace I put an arrow flat on the left side (string groove side for a right hander) of the top cam, arrow point should be just left of the string at the D-loop. Some have found these cams to like the top just slightly ahead of the bottom for sync, mine always seems to like a bit more top advancement. I believe that is grip pressure. From this starting point, I usually change nothing but slight yoke tune and sync changes to get bullet holes thru paper and Bareshafts landing with fletched. 
Rule out any possibility of nock pinch and fletch contact. Slight left tare thru paper, add a twist to the left yoke/ remove one from the right. Your statement that the top stop not contacting well tells me you have your cam lean mis adjusted, not enough pre-lean..


----------



## rutcrzy98 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks ,right after i posted i realized i was oing wrong way with yoke all good now.
now need my friend to shoot so can make sure its right for him.


----------

